# Going back to stock (Need help)



## d2enigma (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been trying to revert my rooted xoom to factory default so that I can send it in for 4G upgrade, but I am having a hard time with it.

I have no trouble with copying system image using fastboot, but I can not find a way to get rid of clockworkmod recovery.

I tried RSD Lite and it throws an error saying that I am missing ini file of some sort and unable to proceed.

any ideas?


----------



## WorldOfJohnboy (Nov 24, 2011)

Backup your apps/data using your favorite App. Make sure that the backup(s) are on the SDCard as you will lose them if you put the stock/locked images back on and/or send it to Motorola.

Then, go to: http://developer.mot...rd&pubid=987654

Download the correct Zip file according to your Xoom edition.

Extract the Zip file to your ADB/Tools directory (or wherever your Fastboot.exe file is located)

Connect the Xoom to your PC and shut it down. (Alternatively, with it powered on, plug it into your PC with Debugging turned on and in ADB type: *adb reboot bootloader* )

Power on the Xoom, once the Red Logo appears, press Volume + (up). Xoom should say something about "Fastboot Protocol."

On your PC, go into command prompt and change directory to your ADB folder where Fastboot.exe is located (mine was in adb/tools)

Follow instructions from the Motorola Dev page I linked above typing the following commands:

fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot flash userdata userdata.img
fastboot erase cache
fastboot oem lock
*Note:* If no userdata.img file is present in your download, please issue the command:
fastboot erase userdata

I am fairly certain that when I sent mine to Motorola to get the 4G/LTE upgrade, I actually sent it back unlocked, rooted and with a custom ROM on it. When I got it back, they had wiped it clean and performed the OEM lock. Thankfully, I had Titanium and MyBackup Pro backups on an SD Card and was able to restore once I got it back.


----------



## d2enigma (Aug 13, 2011)

WorldOfJohnboy said:


> fastboot flash boot boot.img
> fastboot flash system system.img
> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> fastboot flash userdata userdata.img
> ...


I've tried this and result is that xoom will not boot once execute "fastboot oem lock"


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't worry about putting it back to stock. They're going to just flash over it anyways. I left mine rooted, unlocked, and did a factory reset when I sent it back. It came back with the new OS & a 4G chip.


----------



## d2enigma (Aug 13, 2011)

cool.. I'll do that. Thanks!


----------

